# Greninja Fursuit and advice on material



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2013)

My boyfriend's birthday is coming up and I got the greatest idea for a present~

I want to make him a fursuit head of one of his favorite pokemon, Greninja. 







My plan so far is to use a short faux fur for the blue and yellow (I'll probably just use white) and fleece for the tongue. The tongue is going to be sewn to the head (like a fursuit neck normally is) and will be in two parts. The part that waves around will have a wire and be built like a tail so it can be connected to and removed from the neck area (to help with cleaning and to give movement). 

The eyes are going to be as see-through as possible (painted black on one side first and then painted white and pink) because its vision is going to suck do to the lack of dark colors. 

However, we got on the topic of cosplays today and he pointed out he wanted one for Greninja (I so knew he'd want one XD). However he's pretty picky when it comes to accuracy in a cosplay. He said he wants one to be made out of pleather and then have it dampened to pull off the look.... I can't see this working.... I keep picturing a latexy and squeaky costume with tons of seams.... Not to mention it'd have horrible breathability and be a pain to wash. 

Should I continue on with my original plan to use faux fur or attempt his crazy plan? Or does anyone have pictures of pleather fursuits so I can see some examples? (p.s. He doesn't know what I'm getting him for his b-day, just a chance conversation.)

I can already tell this will be a difficult build because of how angular and awkward this pokemon is but it'd be worth it if I pulled it off and I'm sure he'd love it. :3


----------

